
Covid-19 quarantine leads to surprise medical bills for US family - DyslexicAtheist
https://qz.com/1810869/covid-19-quarantine-leads-to-surprise-medical-bills-for-us-family/
======
ShorsHammer
Always a bit disappointing when the article forgets to mention the
disturbingly low number of COVID-19 tests that have been carried out in the
US.

It's under <500 since the outbreak.

For comparison South Korea tests thousands of people a day, testing is free
for everyone including non-residents and they have setup drive-through
locations where you don't need to go to hospital to get a test done.

> Dr. Schaffner said he had a patient come in earlier this week who had
> developed symptoms of an upper respiratory infection after traveling to
> Italy, where a cluster of coronavirus infections has been observed. He
> referred the patient to the state laboratory, but officials there said she
> could not be tested because she did not meet the C.D.C. testing criteria at
> the time.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/29/health/fda-coronavirus-
te...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/29/health/fda-coronavirus-testing.html)

------
hurricanetc
And the US government had the balls to challenge China on their slow response?
Gross incompetence by the CDC and the federal government.

This is why people are scared and panic buying. Zero faith in authority to
provide accurate and up to date information. Zero faith that the public isn’t
being lied to.

The CDC wasn’t even testing people until the last 24-48 hours. There are
people from virtually every major city in the US with a story similar to this
who went sent home without a test.

------
tomohawk
> The hospital has told reporters that the bill was sent in error

~~~
HarryHirsch
They always say that. Doesn't prevent them from trying.

